# speakers...speakers....



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all, Thanks for all the help with my previous receiver post. Ended up with the Denon 2310CI(890) and while I havent hooked it up yet, Im pretty psyched and prepared for a little work on the hook up, thought the batpig guide should help 
http://www.batpigworld.com/

I have narrowed down my speaker selection and was wondering about opionions on PSB vs SVS. I have 5 old klipsh matching speakers and a sub that I used a long time ago. I would like to invest in some good speakers so will build my speaker set up over time. For now, I am looking at getting 2 towers and a center channel. I will use 2 of my existing speakers for surrounds, use the sub, and upgrade those at a later time. 

I am looking at the SVS STS-01 slim tower for 750/pair with an scs-01 center for $199
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sts01.cfm
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-scs01.cfm
and also the PSB T55 image for 549/pair (bstock) (T65 too large for my space) with a PSB Image C60 for $279
https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm

I have heard such great things about PSB speakers, I am thinking I cant go wrong with those T55's and not sure what the $200 advantage of the SVS STS's are. There are (4) 6" drivers on the STS and only (2) 61/2 on the PSB. Would that make a difference in sound quality or only volume? I do not intend to blast these. The eventual surrounds will match the main drivers and the sub is a no brainer with SVS.

Thank you, as I gain some knowledge and experience I hope to help people with reccomendations on this forum as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is a can't lose situation. I personally prefer the PSB Image T-55. Especially considering the great deal being offered. I am also quite fond of the matching C-60 Center Channel which uses dual 6.5 woofers that are the same from the T-55. Same tweeter in both as well. This will give you a great timbre match.

I definitely agree about getting a SVS Subwoofer. The PB-10NSD is one of the best values out there and will add a great deal to your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your defiantly on the right track with speakers choices, The SVS towers or the PSB will do a great job. As for the sub the PB10 NSD is a great choice however if your looking for this to be used with movies more than music you may want to consider upping your budget a little and getting the PB12 NSD as it goes deeper and has higher SPL.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

PSB T45's with C40 Center up and running! Look and sound great! Resurected sub, front heights, and surrounds doing the job nice for now. Thanks for all the advice!


----------

